# Hornets are now referred to as Dan Dickau's team



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You see it pretty much everywhere now...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2005&week=13



> Considering the 2-26 record they lugged into January, <b>Dan Dickau's Hornets</b> can handle whatever happens Monday against Memphis, sporting a 6-9 record this month already.


http://www.nba.com/games/20050131/MEMNOH/preview.html



> <b>Dan Dickau and the New Orleans Hornets</b> look to continue their recent success at home when they face the Memphis Grizzlies on Monday.


Funny how Lee Nailon gets no mention whatsoever even though he's the team's leading scorer and has been pretty darn consistent. But I'm not complaining, I'm on the Dickau bandwagon!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> You see it pretty much everywhere now...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2005&week=13
> ...


I saw this when I was making the Grizzlies game thread. No one in the entire world would have expected to read something like "Dan Dickau and the..." in an article unless it was a preview for a CBA game.

It's been a pretty amazing ride for Dickau this year.

I'm not all that surprised at Nailon's lack of press clippings, given that he's a completely one-dimensional black hole that doesn't contribute anything but a moderate-to-good shooting percentage. There's a reason why that guy has never stuck around anywhere or played for a team that wasn't completely in the toilet.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

So, 49% is "moderate to good?"


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> But I'm not complaining, I'm on the Dickau bandwagon!


Im driving the damn thing baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> So, 49% is "moderate to good?"


Yes. He's a good midrange shooter. And that's about it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. He's a good midrange shooter. And that's about it.


He can get hot from three but it doesnt last...

Ive been impressed with his recent assist production as of late. That was one thing I was worried about before.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm not on the bandwagon. I've been with him since he joined Gonzaga in 1999.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> He can get hot from three but it doesnt last...
> ...


I think we're talking about different guys. I'm talking about Nailon, who should never even think about taking a three.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hornets are now referred to as Dan Dickau's team*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> I'm not all that surprised at Nailon's lack of press clippings, given that he's a completely one-dimensional black hole that doesn't contribute anything but a moderate-to-good shooting percentage. There's a reason why that guy has never stuck around anywhere or played for a team that wasn't completely in the toilet.


This is a dead-on analysis. :greatjob:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Dickau will look good next year backing up Nash.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Dickau will look good next year backing up Nash.


Giving up hope on Barbosa already? Phoenix can't afford to give 60% of their MLE to someone who plays worse defense than Nash.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Maybe he wants Steve Nash to be traded for Baron Davis.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think they say it's Dickau's team cause they forgot that we have an allstar PG in BD, but that's no wonder cause he's always injured and he will always be!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hornets are now referred to as Dan Dickau's team*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not all that surprised at Nailon's lack of press clippings, given that he's a completely one-dimensional black hole that doesn't contribute anything but a moderate-to-good shooting percentage. There's a reason why that guy has never stuck around anywhere or played for a team that wasn't completely in the toilet.


Nailon actually did a very good job for the Cavaliers last year. He was however not under contract for this year and going into training camp the Cavs didn't want to guarantee his contract. So they let him got to see if he could get a guaranteed contract and an opportunity to get more playing time. Frankly, I think we could use him.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Dickau has finally proved he belongs in the NBA, his filling up the stat sheet night after night does not lie. The kid is finally producing and showing he can play....good for him. I'm happy for him. I picked him up on 2 of my fantasy teams just to show my faith in him 
Baron Davis may be a mega talent but for the money he's making he's not worth it since he only plays in about a quarter of your games.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

MIP 2005!!


----------

